# Matagorda Island



## gnsail (Sep 21, 2007)

Possibly camping on Matagorda Island in the next couple of weeks. Thinking of bringing along the long rod. Anyone have any recommendations? I've never been.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you going to have a boat? Kayak? Looking to wade, sight fish while drifting, or pole?


----------



## gnsail (Sep 21, 2007)

wade fishing. I might rent a yak, haven't decided.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*Always and I mean always*

Take OFF - misquito repelant and everything else to survive the black fog.

You may get lucky and not see any, but then again.

Speaking from experience.

JPD83


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i recommend you bring the long rod (leave the kiddy rods at home) and a pair of wade boots.

hope that helps.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I haven't been out to the army base in years, but you should be able to walk NE and walk into Lighthouse Cove. You can fish that whole shoreline, from the Army Channel back to the coves in the back of Lighthouse.

You could also walk the shoreline past the Army Hole and fish that south shoreline of E. Santu.

If you rent a kayak paddle into Pringle from the upper end (by the railroad bridge) and fish the upper end of the lake, either shoreline.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

That Lighthouse wade is best later in the year (may) after the grasses have started to fill in. If you have a yak.. the south shoreline beyond the Army Hole is hot if nobody has run it before you start your wade. Get started early cause you'll get run anyways if a weekender.


----------



## gnsail (Sep 21, 2007)

I just spoke with the Matagorda Islan Wildlife Management Area. They said the ferry experienced a fire and was not fixed or replaced. This is actually when the state of Texas moved the property to a WMA. So now there aren't any shuttles or ferrys to take you out to the island. I guess I'm looking for somewhere else to camp and fish.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i take ppl out there all the time
or capt bob hill he also rents yaks and bikes

henry


----------



## gnsail (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm borrowing a family members boat to take us to the Island. I will probably use the boat to get us where we want to go and hop out and fish. Or if people recommend fishing from the boat I'll do so. I have heard good things about pringle island, but can you get in there in a boat? High tide only? Its an older 16-18ft bass boat with a 85 johnson. Runs good and will do the job for this trip. Weather is looking good as long as the wind doesn't pick up even more. Looks like they will be out of the east 10-12mph.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Not advisable to take that boat back into Pringle "Lake". First at times it takes skill to get in there... it all the time takes skills to get out. Stay out near deeper well marked channels, wade along island shorelines, or out in the bay chasing birds. Be safe especially if you don't have local knowledge with you. Super area to fish for some quality fish. Weekends = very busy area. Good Luck!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*gnsail,*

your plans of taking a family member's bass boat needs some serious reconsideration, unless it's on a galvanized trailer and has all stainless fasteners throughout. Most bass boats are not rigged to handle the salt and regardless of how well you wash and clean it, in about a year's time corrosion will be everywhere. When I first started saltwater fishing I bought a used 17' Wellcraft on a painted trailer, and because it had only been used in fresh water the trailer was in great shape. After a couple of trips to the saltwater the first year, and cleaning it exceptionally well upon returning from each trip, the trailer was covered with rust. I immediately knew which fasteners on the trailer and boat were not stainless and had to replace them all. Even on a galvanized trailer some of the bolts and u-bolts are not stainless. It depends on the manufacturer or assembler.


----------

